# My Shrimp Collection (56K WARNING)



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't live in Canada, but I know some of you from other forums like TPT. Or Jiang604 cause he is mean and crotchety. lol

First let me introduce myself. I live in California, and I am jealous that you guys have access to things like Netlea substrate, which we can't get. That is NOT fair. lol

With that being said here is a ton of pictures of my shrimp collection. I hope to add more, but who knows. Shrimp collectoritis seems to have infected me pretty good now.










































































































Anyways, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful Shrimp!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SHOW-OFF........ (Just kidding). I'm just jealous as to the variety of shrimp the Shrimplab group has been able to secure for the North American market.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

I AM NOT! lol


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking shrimp!!!

cheers


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

first post pic # 8 what shrimp is that?
and very nice shrimps


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are blue bees. Happen to be a ton of males though. The females like to hide more.










 My new shrimpies


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

^Look at them swarrm!!! haha awesome pics


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

wholy crap . !!!!drools!!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

My babies (About 4 weeks? I think)

















My hybrid with BKK berried again


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i just realized you are nikki star.
very nice. seen the pics from other fourms


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

beautiful shrimps


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> beautiful shrimps


Agree, beautiful


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, so many nice looking shrimp. I'm definitely jealous


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

lol yea, I am the same person!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice shrimp. quite the collection


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

great looking shrimp


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Let's see what nikki got yesterday that is new....

30 of these

































4 of these

















2 of these (one is berried  )

















And of course, I added my bkk hybrids to the mix to try and get more offspring from my pre-existing stock.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG!

I want your shrimp....lol...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I love the black ones.*


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are very nice shrimps Nikki thank you for sharing them to us, as a shrimp lover myself it is always nice to see other shrimp lovers collection. Love all of them...

-steph


----------

